
South Carolina bill would block computers from accessing porn - DiabloD3
https://www.extremetech.com/internet/241292-south-carolina-bill-block-computers-accessing-pornography-adult-content
======
mindcrime
Wow, this is so brain-dead stupid that you'd expect it to be coming from
_North_ Carolina. I guess SC people were getting jealous over all the media
attention being paid to NC the past year or two.

Then again, if this passes in SC, I half expect our general assembly will try
to implement it here as well. :-(

------
CalChris
Computers don't access porn. People access porn.

